

Ask HN: Can other companies post jobs on HN? - polychrome

I noticed under the jobs category that it says these are jobs from former and current ycombinator companies. Can other companies looking for good motivated programmers post jobs here as well?
======
bartonfink
I don't believe that just anybody can post something that gets filed under the
jobs tab. I think that's limited to YC associates, and I don't think that's
likely to change (although pg could certainly change his mind).

Honestly, there's nothing stopping you from posting a job posting yourself as
a normal submission, but I'm not sure that's best for the board. There's
already a lot of noise on the board, and I'm not sure additional job posts are
going to help that problem.

There's a "Who's Hiring?" post that happens on the first of every month, and
that's probably your best bet.

~~~
polychrome
Yes, I agree there is a lot of noise on the board already. I've been meaning
to post a solution I thought of for it.

Ok. I'll keep an eye out for that Who's Hiring post that should go up today,
right?!

------
samstave
There are "Who's Hiring" threads in which you can post, if posting directly to
Jobs is not allowed.

These threads happen ~monthly.

You can also post to the "Who's Hiring" threads on Quora which get good
visibility.

~~~
polychrome
I don't know why I didn't think of Quora. Good point. Thanks!

------
samstave
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3537881>

And here is February's jobs thread.

